# [Recherche]Application pour voiture



## angelusflm (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si il existe une application iPhone (gratuite ou payante) qui s'aurait lire les codes erreurs des tableaux de bord de voiture via le câble qui va bien (je sais pu le nom du câble)


----------

